# Do you agree?



## Arnold (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Guillotine (May 16, 2016)

Lick the pink and go raw into the stink


----------



## Watson (May 17, 2016)

Prince said:


>



I'm a fan of pussy licking.....and rimming as long as I'm allowed to hit it after.....


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2016)

this place really went full homo......nobody wants to even talk about pussy anymore....


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2016)

Griffith said:


> I?m a fan of licking MAN PUSSY.....and rimming as long as I?m allowed to hit it after.....



dude, your fucking sick, how does your mum feel about this, and stop riding Princes cock like your all best buddies, see straight through that bus licka


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> dude, your fucking sick, how does your mum feel about this, and stop riding Princes cock like your all best buddies, see straight through that bus licka



ive seen your wife......enough said.....


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2016)

you cant have seen her, and you have no proof you have, failed attempt, meanwhile your Thai cum dumpiest Sweet Mia, yeah google her likes her hard games


----------



## Watson (May 20, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you cant have seen her, and you have no proof you have, failed attempt, meanwhile your Thai cum dumpiest Sweet Mia, yeah google her likes her hard games



poetry......another witty remark.....


----------



## azza1971 (May 21, 2016)

you should google sweet mia


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you should google sweet mia



http://www.xvideos.com/video8664907/mia_sweet_-_fisting_lessons_1.4


----------



## azza1971 (May 23, 2016)

have you seen her scat vids, she is a no holds barred escort apparently, with a very sloppy asshole


----------



## charley (May 23, 2016)

Prince said:


> http://www.xvideos.com/video8664907/mia_sweet_-_fisting_lessons_1.4




.... now that is some sick shit, I couldn't watch much, turned me off...I don't like women getting roughed-up like that...


----------



## Watson (May 24, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> have you seen her scat vids, she is a no holds barred escort apparently, with a very sloppy asshole



that video really explained why your asshole looks like it does......youre a sick mother fucker!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2016)

Aww that poor girl


----------

